# Treats made in Colombia/Brazil/Mexico?



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been very adiment about not buying treats and chews made in China/Thailand and have been going out of my way and paying a ton to find bullies, rawhides, etc made in Canada or USA. How do we feel about products made in Brazil/Colombia/Mexico? Safe? Good quality? Or just as bad as Asian?


----------

